# Britax Marathon on Airplane?



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Has anyone used their marathon on an airplane? How well did it fit in the plane's seat?

If we fly in the future, I'd think my son would be more comfortable, and theoretically safer (though sadly probably only from turbulence) in his own seat. But they're just so big. I just wonder if they fit in plane seats.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We've flown numerous times with our boulevard (basically the same shell) with no problem.

-Angela


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

I've flown with my Marathon a few times, and it was really easy to install and my DS travelled really well in it.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

We just flew with ours, it was easy to set up and great for ds to have a secure comfy place to be other than our laps. We flew United one way and the seats were great, lots of room. On our way home we flew Continental and he barely had room for his feet as the seats were smaller, and less room in between. But it was good overall. Good luck. Mary


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Yup, we've flown with ours, and no problem.


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

We've traveled extensively with DD and her Britax has always fit in airplanes... even the little ones. I have had several flight attendants (annoyingly) tell me that I can't put the car seat in the seat but by now I've done it enough that I know better. I've never had it not fit. Besides aren't ALL Britax seats certified for airlines? Take your instruction manual with you so you know how to attach it to the plane seat. And so you can prove to any cantakerous flight attendants that you know what you are doing. (Most of them are fabulously helpful, just we've flown enough to run into the few grumpy ones out there.)

Now, getting the thing in - especially on small planes - can be an olympic feat. Mostly because I'm a real stickler for it being tight tight tightly attached. So I dig my knee into the carseat seat and pull with all my might and by the end I've bashed my head on the ceiling and I'm sweating!!!

One word of advice (for forward facing): twist the plane seat so that when you undo the buckle it it pulls towards the back of the plane. You know how you undo plane seatbelts by pulling up on the flat tab? If you attach the plane seatbelt to the car seat without twisting, the buckle will be flush up against the back of the car seat. And if it is done up tight, you'll have no wiggle room to pull the flap up to undo the seatbelt when you are done. Does that make sense? (it is harder to describe in writing than I thought it would be!) I almost didn't get a car seat out once because I'd pulled it so tight there wasn't any room to undo it.

It is so worth it to take the car seat along. DD is MUCH more comfortable than on our laps and I just have never understood the fact that we all have to wear seat belts and kids under two don't need them???? What kind of safety is that???


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hokulele* 
One word of advice (for forward facing): twist the plane seat so that when you undo the buckle it it pulls towards the back of the plane. You know how you undo plane seatbelts by pulling up on the flat tab? If you attach the plane seatbelt to the car seat without twisting, the buckle will be flush up against the back of the car seat. And if it is done up tight, you'll have no wiggle room to pull the flap up to undo the seatbelt when you are done. Does that make sense? (it is harder to describe in writing than I thought it would be!) I almost didn't get a car seat out once because I'd pulled it so tight there wasn't any room to undo it.

It is so worth it to take the car seat along. DD is MUCH more comfortable than on our laps and I just have never understood the fact that we all have to wear seat belts and kids under two don't need them???? What kind of safety is that???

I am having difficulty picturing what you mean. Do you twist the seat belt that pulls through the seat or the piece it clicks into. Admittedly I haven't been on a plane since I was pregnant, so I can't remember what the belts and buckles look like.

This may be urban myth, but I've heard the reason you are given assigned seats on most airlines is it is easier to identify the bodies if they are strapped to a numbered seat. They just look at their records to see who was supposed to be where. I guess there aren't that many little ones on a plane so they're easier to identify.

I consider a carseat more of a comfort measure than a real safety device. I am terrified to fly (so I married a pilot.) I figure if the plane is crashing there's seldom anything you can do to survive.


----------



## cyndimo (Jul 20, 2005)

We had a tough time getting it into a Continental flight last summer (DS was just under 2), but once we got it installed, we were VERY happy to have it. It was so much more comfortable for DS to be in his own seat and the carseat that he was familiar with!
If we travel again, it won't be until fall and then I think we'll go with the CARES flight harness and not bother with the carseat, but hell be >3 at that point.
Regarding installation - if you are travelling with 2 parents, I'd send one on to install the seat when they are doing pre-boarding for families with small children, and keep the parent and kiddo off the plane until the last minute. That way, you are not trying to keep the kid out of the way of the installation process (that might involve some choice words) and out of the way of other passengers at the same time.








Happy travels!
Cyndi


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mybabysmama* 
I am having difficulty picturing what you mean. Do you twist the seat belt that pulls through the seat or the piece it clicks into. Admittedly I haven't been on a plane since I was pregnant, so I can't remember what the belts and buckles look like.

This may be urban myth, but I've heard the reason you are given assigned seats on most airlines is it is easier to identify the bodies if they are strapped to a numbered seat. They just look at their records to see who was supposed to be where. I guess there aren't that many little ones on a plane so they're easier to identify.

I consider a carseat more of a comfort measure than a real safety device. I am terrified to fly (so I married a pilot.) I figure if the plane is crashing there's seldom anything you can do to survive.

Most plane problems and child injures on planes are from turbulance and runway accidents, which would be similar to a car crash, only at greater speeds.

To the OP: I haven't traveled wit our britax, but i have heard from others to always ask for a seatbelt extendet, and then tighten the seat in with one of the buckles outside of the beltpath, so that you can unbuckle it easier.


----------



## littleseal (Jun 13, 2007)

We've used our Boulevard (similar to the marathon) on numerous flights with no issues. Only once it didn't physically fit- that was on a very small commuter jet. It will fit on most planes.
I do highly recommend asking the flight attendant for a belt extender - makes instillation (and removal) of the seat SO much easier! Ask before (or as soon as) you board. They should have them.

We also have the wheels (gogo kids) so we can use the seat as a stroller in the airport- brilliant! Makes taking the seat so easy! We travel by air frequently (unfortunately) and taking the seat is ALWAYS worth it.

Now that DS1 is a little older we'll probabally get the CARES harness- only because he's really tall and the last trip his legs were kind of scrunched - he knows not to kick the seat in front of him, but it was getting a little too tight


----------



## littleseal (Jun 13, 2007)

oops double post!


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

This info is really helpful.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

The belt extender sounds like a good idea... I've never seen/used one so I don't know how they work. But next time I'll ask for one.

I knew I wasn't describing it very well. OK - so when you (an adult) sit in a plane seat and do up the belt, the buckle is facing the front of the plane. And to undo the buckle, you would lift the flap away from your lap, towards the front of the plane, right?

So, when you put the britax in the seat, the plane belt threads through the BACK of the britax. So if you thread it through normally (not twisted), then when you click the buckle together, the front of the buckle is facing the front of the plane BUT it is up against the BACK of the britax. Is that making better sense? SO then if you tighten the plane seat belt, the space is small enough that you may end up with the buckle being pressed up against the back of the britax so tightly that it is close to impossible to get enough room to lift the flap up far enough to undo the seat belt.

SO ... if you twist the belt just once, the flap of the buckle will face the back of the plane, and the way the britax is, that is an open area so there will be room to lift the flap to undo the buckle.

Wow - I can't believe how hard I'm finding this to explain. I think when you go to put the seat in, you will see what I'm talking about. Sorry I'm not describing this very clearly!! I need a set of photos!!


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hokulele* 

Wow - I can't believe how hard I'm finding this to explain. I think when you go to put the seat in, you will see what I'm talking about. Sorry I'm not describing this very clearly!! I need a set of photos!!

I think I'm getting the image. Of course, it will be awhile before we actually fly, so I'll probably forget the specifics. Good thing for the search function so I can find this thread again.

Thanks again.


----------

